# Riding Lawn Mower dieing out after using it for 10 mins.



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

topgun129 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Craftsman riding lawn mower tractor. I change the spark plug and oil every Spring. The issue I'm having is that it runs for 10 minutes then dies out. It sounds like something is killing the engine and making it stop. It seems like there is some issue with the spark and the firing doesn't sound right moments before the engine dies.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fuel problem, check the filter and also clean the bowl, lots of debris can get in there.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't forget the air filter. A clogged air filter can cause the motor to run increasingly richer, minute by minute, till it floods itself out.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

SDC said:


> Sounds like a fuel problem, check the filter and also clean the bowl, lots of debris can get in there.


Also clean the fuel cap. Not necessarily a common problem, but I have run into a few where the vent was plugged, shutting off fuel flow.


----------



## Steve_P (Aug 18, 2010)

check the spark after it dies. If it has good spark you can eliminate one variable. Sometimes electrical problems like a bad coil pack or condenser will show up only when hot.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

DexterII said:


> Also clean the fuel cap. Not necessarily a common problem, but I have run into a few where the vent was plugged, shutting off fuel flow.


 I'll second this suggestion. If the cap vent is plugged a vacuum forms in the tank and prevents the fule from flowing.


----------

